

No EC2 issues on April 23, according to Amazon Status History - mrcalzone
http://status.aws.amazon.com/

======
mrcalzone
When I posted this, the status history showed a big green OK-symbol for April
23... Now it's updated to show the red error-symbol, so this posting make no
sense.

